# Happy Birthday Looby Lou



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT DAY LOOBY
LUV'N'HUGS MURTLE
XXXXXXX​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOOBY LOO[/fly]


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle you are so good !

You kept that one quiet Louby, hope you have a fantastic day, lots of love C xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Have a lovely day Looby!
Lots of love, Molly xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Girls 

Not quiet - just not shouting that i am older     

Looby xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

* Happy birthday  *​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Special Girl......

Hope you enjoyed your special day

Love Starr xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Happy Birthday!*

Hope you have a fab day, with lots of gifts and spoilt rotten, just like your deserve!

Loads of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh nearly missed it

 Happy Birthday to yooooooo!!!!  

hope you had a loverly day

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh sorry I really did miss it.....

Hope you had a great day!!!

Minkey xx


----------

